# Does CBD really work?



## Deleted member 27861 (Mar 30, 2020)

I've heard it relieves things like stress and anxiety, but there's so few studies done on it and so few reliable sources, it's hard to tell.

I once vaped CBD oil, but it was a small percentage, and it didn't do shit to help me focus or stay calm at my old retail job. It actually made my concentration 10x worse.

But tonight, because I was feeling angst and stuck in my head over something, I smoked two CBD joints with, I think 23% CBD, and now, I don't feel hung up at all right now. I feel calm, and somewhat focused.

But that may just be from the deep breathing I was doing to get the most out of each hit.


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Mar 30, 2020)

Central Business District?


----------



## Barf (Mar 31, 2020)

I've heard the CBD works wonders.

My brother bought me a cbd bath bomb for the holidays a couple years ago.

It was lost in transit so I never had a chance to take that hot, cbd'y bath.

@Brodiesel710 

There is a central business district in my ass.

Things are going to get shitty rreeaall soon.

Assk me bout it...


----------



## Deleted member 27861 (Mar 31, 2020)

Brodiesel710 said:


> Central Business District?



Well we all know _THAT_ CBD doesn't work. Stonks are down in a second Great Depression.


----------



## MFB (Mar 31, 2020)

You answered you own question in your post! calm and relaaaaxed.

On a physioIogical level, I don't think the effects of CBD can be argued at this point.
But I'm a firm believer of naturopathy. (says the guy smoking a crossjoint in his avatar)
In the end I think we're all experiements of one and ya need to pay attention to how things affect you rather than let someone tell you something is good or bad for ya.


----------



## boongah4 (May 1, 2020)

Short answer: there's not much in the way of solid clinical evidence to back up the various claims for CBD. Hopefully there will be at some point but that point is not now. There are some studies that are suggestive but things are not at the point where there is a clear clinical indication for use.

Somewhat longer answer: Many people report benefits from its use. This could be placebo effect, unrelated improvement in an underlying condition, other action from medications or physical therapy or lifestyle changes, or the benefit of CBD.

My sense (not a recommendation, do your own homework) is that at least some of the anecdotal evidence is from actual relief of symptoms but it is very hard to say who should take it, for what, and how much to take. Also, CBD can interfere with certain types of meds so if you are taking anything to manage a health condition check with your doctor first.

I have tried it and it seemed to eliminate general aches and pains associated with muscle strain. That said, I haven't used it in a few months and have just started eating a cleaner and less inflammatory diet and have achieved basically the same level of relief. Of the two, changing my diet probably is the better option.

There is also a LOT of variation in the quality and purity of CBD products. Some are quite good and others... not so good. Be very careful about any product you choose to put in your body.

Lastly, most quality CBD products tend to be pretty expensive. I would be hesitant to spend a lot of money when the benefit is uncertain or can be had for less (such as changing your diet).


----------



## sewerowl (May 1, 2020)

Last year I bought a gram of CBD weed from one of the fancy new stores. It made me feel very relaxed and it helped me sleep well. Didn't see any downsides, definitely would snort again.


----------



## Barf (May 2, 2020)

sewerowl said:


> Didn't see any downsides, definitely would snort again.



You can snort cbd??

One would think it’d be easier and more comfortable to just smoke it.


----------



## sewerowl (May 3, 2020)

Barf said:


> You can snort cbd??
> 
> One would think it’d be easier and more comfortable to just smoke it.


Nah I'm just fucking with you lol 

I got cbd buds that looked like regular weed but just had a high concentration of cbd and little to no thc.


----------



## ridecracksmokestacks (May 11, 2020)

I ordered some Fab CBD gummies because I really don't like smoking and I kept hearing all about the benefits re: stress/anxiety relief &etc.

They tasted nice but for the obscene price I really didn't feel much at all, and what I did feel could be chalked up to placebo. 

I've read that extract CBD is useless and you'll end up pissing it all away (literally), which the gummies were, so I think I'll be trying out some full-spectrum gummies next. Like 20mg CBD 1 mg THC or something. idk. I'm not a marijuana enthusiast and don't understand any of this stuff.


----------



## Beegod Santana (May 11, 2020)

CBD can be pretty cheap if you know where to find it. At the gem show there where people from Colorado selling the isolate for $7/g, guy said kilos were going for $2k these days. If you take north of 500mg you will definitely be sedated.


----------



## cozmic (May 11, 2020)

I found it useful with edibles (chocolate bars.) I have tried other things, such as tinctures and body creams, and it did not work at all.

I did read (I'm not even sure if it was a legit study because I can't remember where I read it) that CBD may not be useful if it doesn't have at least a little bit of THC paired with it. I guess the claim is that you need a little bit of both in order to get some sort of effect with certain conditions. I just thought I would throw that out there because some places do sell pure CBD.


----------



## Beegod Santana (May 12, 2020)

There's something called the "entourage effect" with cannabis where active ingredients can be more effective when consumed with non-active ingredients from the same plant. This is why lots of cancer patients juice the whole plant. Just straight CBD will still be effective though, it just might be more effective for the specific reason your taking it with the rest of the plant. Like I said, just eat half a gram of isolate, it'll fuck you up (in a good way).


----------



## Lucky1313131313 (May 13, 2020)

Depends on what you're using it for and how it reacts with you. Some claim it's great for their anxiety/depression and pain. Others see no real point. It seems to work best if you consume it right after eating something high in fat, and hold it under your tongue for 30 seconds before swallowing. I also prefer using high-end stuff like Charlotte's Web or Apex brand. That being said if you have some serious pain going on you will need to amp up the effects with other weed constituents like THC or marijuana edibles or it won't do shiiiiit


----------



## Wearyzombie2 (May 17, 2020)

CBD gummies work for me. Kinda muddle my focus but seem to relax me as well. I would suggest a tincture


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (May 18, 2020)

So I'm just going to add my $.2
From what I understand cbd is just the other compounds in the plant and because of its legality (it not being actual thc) has made it more legal and available widely to the public. Cbd seems most commonly available in ointments used topically for pain relief joint pains, arthritis, headaches, etc.

Now I will say that from what I know is that marijuana has been traditionally been used as a pain relief salve in folk remedies.

So pretty much what I'm getting at is that it's being marketed in a way that's legal for people to use and is capitalizing on marijuana popularity while still being used in a traditional method.

Does it work? Probably to some effect but it doesn't seem to have the strength and potency as if the same ointment had thc.

What im stipulating is that it's possibly a by product from making thc extracts. And the product supplied by marijuana dispensarys is probably just a way to get rid of extra by-product. That's just a theory though.

From my experience using cbd ointment is it has some effect but not particularly potent. I'd be more interested to see what it's like if you added the thc. 
I won't buy the weed low in thc because it's pretty much not going to be as effective.
More of the type of weed for someone with a low tolerance.

First hearing of cbd brought back memories of high school when vaporizers were getting popular. older friends warned be careful someone didn't sell you already vaped weed because all the thc was gone and only some cannabinoids left in the plant. Which made it still have some effect but drastically reduced potency.


----------



## Beegod Santana (May 18, 2020)

Desperado Deluxe said:


> What im stipulating is that it's possibly a by product from making thc extracts. And the product supplied by marijuana dispensarys is probably just a way to get rid of extra by-product. That's just a theory though.


Lol, it's not a by product, it's one of the hardest extracts to make. First you make BHO (hash oil), then you give that an alcohol bath and purge it (shatter), then you run that through a fractal distiller a few times and then finish it off in rotary evaporator. The reason people like low thc flower for making it is 1. It's legal and 2. Separating the thc and the CBD during the fractal distillation is a bitch and is easier if there's almost no thc in the first place. They cook off at relatively close temps to each other, so cross contamination is easy if your starting material is high THC.

The reason you see it ointments all the time is because it's not legal to sold for oral use lots of places. Something about it technically being a food additive but not approved by the FDA. Legal states seem to have gummies and drinks everywhere


----------



## Aldous Littlebird (Aug 24, 2020)

I use a great product from MISS ENVY for chronic back pain. it's a 3:1(CBD:THC) I don't like the high from weed so i keep it to a low dose but found I needed to use much less for pain relief than just CBD Oil, which costs the same per mL. I have tried other CBD oils, sprays and capsules and found I got a little hungover late in the day, lethargic and headaches. I also found out that I sleep way better at night if i take it during the day and my anxiety is more under control too, providing I moderate my dosage, bonus!


----------



## DavyMonc (Sep 28, 2022)

it helps me to stay focused


----------



## Section8 (Sep 28, 2022)

It helped for chronic knee pain and fibromyalgia. Seemed to have protective qualities too, haven't used it in years. 

Also recommend red bali kratom for pain too.


----------



## 00kissmarrykick00 (Oct 20, 2022)

It always depends on the person, but for me, it was very helpful for my pain and anxiety.


----------



## Supposed Mocha (Dec 2, 2022)

Smoking the buds seems to produce an anti anxiety, pain relieving, and anti psychotic effect for me when I'd get it from smoke shops and dispensaries but the gas station edibles or shit you'd find at a Whole Foods boujie store not so much.


----------



## daveycrockett (Dec 2, 2022)

Fucking just smoke regular not regular but good weed. Some kinds of weed have a cbd content which gives a different head but fuck hemp. Rub that cbd shit on your cat.


----------

